# a box!



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

ooo ooo ooo. I wonder what it can be... more later!


----------



## Bakoux (Oct 8, 2009)

Ohhhhh cant wait to see whats inside...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Hmm....I wonder.....Open it now!!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

OOOOPEEENNNN ITTTTTTT! you tease!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

MMMMMmmmmmm....

Crunchy on the outside.....

Tasty on the inside!!!!


COOL!!!!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Also, made in China!


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Let's seee itttt!!!


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

ohh... Can i come over and help you wipe it out with a sponge, wait that sounded bad


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Surprise surprise a new humidor. Let the seasoning begin!


















Huge thanks to my UOTL (that's Uncle Of The Leaf, LOL. I think it was Isaac that came up with that one.) Dave, for this awesome payment for some work I am doing for him. I tried to turn him down as helping out family is free of charge but he insisted, guess now he's got me on the hook next time he needs a hand as well! Dave always blames me for introducing him to the Cohiba Puro Dominicana and "forcing" him to buy boxes now I will have to blame him for "forcing" me to buy boxes to fill this sucker up.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

As a side note I cannot even see the slope anymore, it is far back in the distance.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Damnit all my unlce did for me was give me my frist beer, No really that thing is sweet, Make my cooler well look like a cooler lol


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

It's.....it's.....so.........beautiful!

:hurt:


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

NICE!

Now to LOAD it!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

jessejava187 said:


> Damnit all my unlce did for me was give me my frist beer, No really that thing is sweet, Make my cooler well look like a cooler lol





commonsenseman said:


> It's.....it's.....so.........beautiful!
> 
> :hurt:


Thanks guys! I love this thing! I am already contiplating what box I wanna buy fist Tatuaje Havana's or AVO Companero LE '09... Been wanting a box of both for awhile now but didn't have the room. Oh wait I got enough room for both now, dammit:mrgreen:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Juicestain said:


> Tatuaje Havana's


My suggestion.....


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Yeah I'm thinking the same thing Jeff! Wanna get some of those AVO's to age for a few years but the Tat's will come first so I can enjoy them right away.


----------



## jessejava187 (Aug 25, 2009)

Juicestain said:


> Thanks guys! I love this thing! I am already contiplating what box I wanna buy fist Tatuaje Havana's or AVO Companero LE '09... Been wanting a box of both for awhile now but didn't have the room. Oh wait I got enough room for both now, dammit:mrgreen:


 Go with the Havana VIs I love the small size ones the Angles its my go to, I have had 2 boxes of them already.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Juicestain said:


> Surprise surprise a new humidor. Let the seasoning begin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sucker. LOL Damn it is pretty! enjoy Justin you deserve it!:boink:


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

wow! if that's not an excuse to buy boxes, I don't know what is .. nice!!!


----------



## GJProductions (Aug 2, 2009)

thats a nice looking box!


----------



## R10 (Oct 4, 2009)

REALLY NICE! Enjoy filling it up!


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Just awesome!! Great humidor for a great BOTL!! I don't know why but I seem to enjoy humidors almost as much as cigars. 

Cigars are awesome because I feel like each one has it's own life story of birth, aging and maturation. Not to mention they are given great care and all brands have different "personalities of the palate", if you will. It takes years to bring each wonderful specimen to us to enjoy so each one feels like a work of art. 

Sorry for that haha. Feeling a little A.D.D. today.

I got a 100 count a little while back and have only been able to fill the sucker up a quarter of the way and I have a completely empty 5 Vegas 20 count but due to the baby (was out two weeks and am getting 6 hours of pay from it), I haven't been able to fill'em up yet.

Income tax should be good in a few months so I reckon I might buy my first box then. I not so patiently await :banana:


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

That is one sexy beast!


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

That's a nice cabinet. Now you can start the real fun of filling it up.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

WOOHOO!!!! DAAAYUM! That thing is gonna fill up QUICK I bet! Congrats Justin, and hellova hit, Dave! I bet it smells sooo goood!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Woot! Only +5% RH to go... then make sure it's solid for a few days and good to go! :hungry:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Juicestain said:


> Woot! Only +5% RH to go... then make sure it's solid for a few days and good to go! :hungry:


Damn you young whippersnapper, yours is going to be full before I even get mine.:ballchain:

It is pretty though! Want me to store it for you?:rockon:


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Damn bro looks like your going to be forking out some doe filling her up. Have fun!!!


----------



## Mortanis (Jul 12, 2009)

So, you're saying you have enough room for me to store a few boxes in the interim until I get my replacement humi, yes?


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Very nice. I love packages!


----------



## dmisc (Dec 1, 2009)

That looks good.

Any pics of it filled up with treats?


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

dmisc said:


> That looks good.
> 
> Any pics of it filled up with treats?


Hrm. Not yet I'll have to get around to that soon and throw down in the humi pic thread.


----------



## niqhtridaz (Jan 26, 2010)

any update on the treats. I want to see how it looks all filled!


----------



## 41 ChevHead (Jan 9, 2010)

Thats a big box, Did you need a forklift !!!


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

sweeettt justin !!! :bounce:

want a beauty, way to go Dave !!! :nod:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

niqhtridaz said:


> any update on the treats. I want to see how it looks all filled!


+1.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I'll say you got room! Very nice.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Congrats, Justin. That's a beautiful addition for you. I say, fill the top with NC and load the lower part with boxes of CC and ignore them for 5yrs.

Dave, you can adopt me any time. I need an uncle


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Congrats, Justin. That's a beautiful addition for you. I say, fill the top with NC and load the lower part with boxes of CC and ignore them for 5yrs.
> 
> Dave, you can adopt me any time. I need an uncle


I need more Nephews like Justin, he wouldn't take it I forced him, I'm a big mutha. LOL


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

I want one!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

niqhtridaz said:


> any update on the treats. I want to see how it looks all filled!





gibson_es said:


> +1.


Tried finding my post in the "Post a pic of your humi" thread but had no luck finding it. So here's some updated pics for your viewing enjoyment.


----------

